# Les presento al Tunupa de Ollantaytambo



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

El Tunupa es el hombre de la montan~a, o el senor de la montana (corrijanme los entendidos) y es una imagen tutelar en Ollantaytambo, aunque muy poco conocida por la mayoria de turistas que visitan dicho lugar. No se sabe si fue hecho por un capricho de la naturaleza, o por los Incas, luego de la derrota sufrida en Ollantaytambo, por eso al Tunupa se le ve triste:





































Y ahora un poco de las ruinas de Ollantaytambo :








































































































































Perurail en accion!










Ahora algunas fotos del pueblo:


















































































Que fotogenicos!










Lo que podemos aprender del perro y del gato:




































































































Tambien probe una de las delicias de la zona, la chicha de frutilla, que se sirve sin azucar y es acida...pero al tercer vaso ya no te importa:




























Y para finalizar, una foto de mi primo:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Asu!!! Mostro... sobre todo las primeras fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Simplemente espectacular, como pudieron construir a esas alturas y con semejante pendiente.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy buen thread..mi foto favorita es aquella q se aprecia el pueblo ..entre 2 muros incas en 1er plano.
q majestuosas esas montañas..nuestros antepasados si q sabian eleguir donde asentar sus ciudades.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ollantaytambo es un pueblo bien pintoresco. Bravazas las fotos!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

que bueno que te reencontraste con tu primo en Ollantaytambo ... fenomenales las fotos ... thumbs up ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ollantaytambo es un lugar hermoso... y subir ahí sí es bastante cansador pero la vista vale la pena


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

Espero aun tengas fotos para futuros theads. Muy bueno :bow::bow:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Que lugar tan mostro! lo acabo de poner en agenda, quiero ir !.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Buenas tomas, te felicito.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Este thread está genial, Ekeko, me he quedado maravillada con tus tomas. Visité Ollantaytambo en el 2000, y me has hecho recordar lo impresionante y la belleza del lugar. Como menciona Roberto, llegar hasta lo alto resultó ser arduo, pero vaya que valió la pena. Recuerdo perfectamente la vista tan majestuosa al Tunupa, y la explicación del guía sobre la manera en que traían las piedras desde unas canteras a lo largo de varios kilómetros hasta ese lugar.

Las fotos del pueblo, las artesanías y el valle en general buenísimas también...¡muchos saludos y gracias por las fotos!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

el lugar esta demasiado bueno!!!!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias por los comentarios  A veces lo dificil es escoger que fotos subir, ya que si pones todas toma mucho tiempo, aparte que a lo mejor los aburro. 
Ollantaytambo es simplemente hermoso, y si se fijan bien, hay ruinas encima del Tunupa y al costado tambien, lo que si no se es si estan abiertas al turismo o no.

Esa parte del valle sagrado es la mas vistosa, y me gustaria ver un teleferico que te lleve a la cima de los cerros, para apreciar mejor la belleza, aparte de hacerlo facil para que los discapacitados puedan tambien gozar del paisaje.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Están muy buenas las fotos ....

Veo a Ollantaytambo cada vez más transguedida por el turismo ... esos negocios como deslucen a este pueblo que como pocos mantiene en uso edificios de los incas ... no obstante sigue siendo hermoso al igual que sus paisajes y ruinas ...

Buen aporte!!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Imposible aburrirnos con fotos tan lindas...yo por lo menos he disfrutado mucho de los paisajes, los colores, las muestras de arte...todo precioso. Por favor sube todas las fotos, cuando tengas el tiempo, claro.  Nos alegrarás el día... 

Si mal no recuerdo, esas ruinas cerca al Tunupa eran almacenes de alimentos como maíz. Tampoco sé si hay acceso a ellas.

Concuerdo que debería ser más fácil el acceso al Ollantaytambo. Con la altura se dificulta aún más la subida, pero como ya dije valió la pena, la belleza del lugar vista desde lo alto es simplemente increíble.

¡Saludosssss!!! :cheers:



Ekeko said:


> Gracias por los comentarios  A veces lo dificil es escoger que fotos subir, ya que si pones todas toma mucho tiempo, aparte que a lo mejor los aburro.
> Ollantaytambo es simplemente hermoso, y si se fijan bien, hay ruinas encima del Tunupa y al costado tambien, lo que si no se es si estan abiertas al turismo o no.
> 
> Esa parte del valle sagrado es la mas vistosa, y me gustaria ver un teleferico que te lleve a la cima de los cerros, para apreciar mejor la belleza, aparte de hacerlo facil para que los discapacitados puedan tambien gozar del paisaje.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bellísimo Thread!!! :colgate:


----------

